# Do your "pets" think they are people



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thought a funny thread would be nice and we can all see just how everyone's "pets" live.. do they have run of the place....

Mine have a good life me thinks..... most folks say we are just plan country, we wouldn't have it any other way...

And my " IL city " girl wonders why anyone would ever live in the city ......

































Enjoy

Chris


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Jake has the run of the farm, right now he's out rustling with a ****...

My Boxer at home has the run of the house, sleeps in bed, you know, all the stuff normal dogs do.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well, this is my wife's "mini" potbelly Bacon, weighing in at 275 lbs, he comes & goes as he pleases, he has been to IL several times with us, I remove the back seat in the dually, camping, and sleeps in the closet....


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My choc. lab is a bigger cover thief then my wife lol


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know if they think they are people or not. But, after watching all the jugheads on the news lately, I'm pretty they wouldn't want to be human. Matter of fact, I'm not sure I want to be associated with "humans".

But, one thing I'm sure of, animals are a lot smarter than humans.

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Your right Ralph, mine love me no mater if I pet another one........


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> Your right Ralph, mine love me no mater if I pet another one........


And he misses me and is so happy when I come home no matter if I am only gone for five minutes.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

All dressed up, heading out to dinner. Max rules the house.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Do your "pets" think they are people?

Well, my DOGS think they are people and the hogs think they are dogs; ergo, the hogs think they are people?

View attachment sit2.MOV


View attachment sit1.MOV


I don't remember ever attaching a video from my phone on here, so I don't know how well it works. It opens on computer with WIndows Media Player

Mark


----------

